# Three-phase machine?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is this a 3-phase machine?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is this a 3-phase machine?


No, they are images.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Since you are asking.. my guess in NO and the XA on L3 has something to do with it..


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm missing something I think.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> I'm missing something I think.


NO... you are fine.. the OP is called TOOL for a reason.. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> No, they are images.



Actually, they're a bunch of pixels created using a Bayer array over a sheet of photosensitive sensors which create an analog signal, which is then converted to digital RGB data using a complex algorithm. Data is then copied from one device to another, sent over a communication line, then recreated for you to see.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> I'm missing something I think.



Like what?

Installation instructions? A nameplate, perhaps?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Like what?
> 
> Installation instructions? A nameplate, perhaps?


Yeah those would help.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> Yeah those would help.



OK.













Yep. That's the nameplate. Buried under 3 bolted-on covers.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Durn. I was just about to guess schalttafel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Does this help?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd say it is 3 pole + ground. I don't see any wires exiting the neutral terminal.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks three phase to me. Do you know? It's fancy European for sure. What kind of machine. What does it do?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Looks three phase to me. Do you know? It's fancy European for sure. What kind of machine. What does it do?


It's German. I did have two sheets in the paperwork and both of them had wiring shown to L1, L2 and L3, along with internal wiring for a 3-ph motor.

I know for sure how to wire it now.

It's a paper cutter.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

For a pro photographer those leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

and the neutral block is blue


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

these european cable colors reminds me of some mamba candies

america vs euro
single phase
black ------ red
white ------black
green ----- green/yellow

forgot 3ϕ colors work in Europe, but since I haven't been there it doesn't matter


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So how long do we have to wait for the answer to your puzzle.. :blink::blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> So how long do we have to wait for the answer to your puzzle.. :blink::blink:


I'm wiring it up tomorrow.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> So how long do we have to wait for the answer to your puzzle.. :blink::blink:


The better question is - does anyone care? :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> The better question is - does anyone care? :no:


Your immense physic abilities doesn't tell you? :laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Your immense physic abilities doesn't tell you? :laughing:


My immense brain tells me that nobody does. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> My immense brain tells me that nobody does. :thumbup:


Well... you're wrong.. I care and want to know in case I ever come across this type of machine..

Knowledge is priceless and never wasted.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> Well... you're wrong.. I care and want to know in case I ever come across this type of machine..
> 
> Knowledge is priceless and never wasted.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tbcorreo (Feb 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Is this a 3-phase machine?


 Yes 380V,
Blue = Neutral
Yellow/green = grounding


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

tbcorreo said:


> Yes 380V,
> Blue = Neutral
> Yellow/green = grounding


We don't have 380V here.. :blink::blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tbcorreo said:


> Yes 380V,
> Blue = Neutral
> Yellow/green = grounding



I'm gonna find it hard to snag a 208-380v 3ph. transformer.


----------



## tbcorreo (Feb 11, 2012)

B4T said:


> We don't have 380V here.. :blink::blink:


MADE IN GERMANY !!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

tbcorreo said:


> MADE IN GERMANY !!!!!!!!!!:whistling2:


If the machine was made for export, then it would likely be made for a North American voltage system.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> If the machine was made for export, then it would likely be made for a North American voltage system.



No! You don't say?!?!?! Really? You're kidding, right? Get outa town!!!!!!

Did your immense brain tell you that?





























































Or did you forget I posted the nameplate where it said 220v? :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> No! You don't say?!?!?! Really? You're kidding, right? Get outa town!!!!!!
> 
> Did your immense brain tell you that?
> 
> ...


How about you just tell us if it's 3 phase or not?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> How about you just tell us if it's 3 phase or not?


Why should I? You don't care.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Why should I? You don't care.


B4T cares.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> ...Or did you forget I posted the nameplate where it said 220v...?


 It's a darn good thing I'm not wiring that, because no kidding I thought that said 110V. Man my eyes suck.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

B4T said:


> Well... you're wrong.. I care and want to know in case I ever come across this type of machine..
> 
> _*Knowledge is priceless and never wasted*_.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Although I agree....I never get enough of learning new stuff......I think it's unfortunately wasted on some people:blink:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

uconduit said:


> these european cable colors reminds me of some mamba candies
> 
> america vs euro
> single phase
> ...


What ya posting is the old Euro colours those colour is no longer legit.

The modern colour as I will posted here 

Black -- Brown
White - Bleu 
Green - Green / yellow stripe

Which I will mention above that is monophase now for three phase colours there are few differnt verison and the list can be long but I will use mine from France which there is two verison which it is legit.

Phase A - Brown
Phase B - Grey 
Phase C - Black 
Netural - Bleu 
Earth - Green / Yellow stripe

Now second verison which I used also 

Phase A - Brown
Phase B- Red 
Phase C - Black 
Netural - Bleu 
Earth - Green /Yellow stripe


I go either verison depending on the installment and the area I run into.

Now 480 Sparky.,

The three black conductors as you posted I knew it is German style due that is their methold for all the German triphase set up. (It work on 240 or 415 triphase verison )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

480sparky said:


> It's German. I did have two sheets in the paperwork and both of them had wiring shown to L1, L2 and L3, along with internal wiring for a 3-ph motor.
> 
> I know for sure how to wire it now.
> 
> It's a paper cutter.


 
Paper cutter.....Polar/Mohr/Heidelberg? 

If it is anything likes the ones we have here, definitely 3 phase. Looks like the same type of circuit board in the background of one of the pictures.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One more clue.... The wiring diagram that came with it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

eric7379 said:


> Paper cutter.....Polar/Mohr/Heidelberg?
> 
> If it is anything likes the ones we have here, definitely 3 phase. Looks like the same type of circuit board in the background of one of the pictures.



Good eye!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So when are you going to stop being a TOOL and post the info about what this machine needs..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> So when are you going to stop being a TOOL and post the info about what this machine needs..


208V........ single phase.


----------

